# StarterBar & Dock - Pregi & Difetti

## cagnaluia

Volevo un pò riassumere, con il vostro aiuto, quelle che sono le barre di menu (StarterBar), che permettono l'esecuzione dei programmi linkati.

Come si comportano, la loro pesantezza, il loro design.

Esempio: gdesklets..

Quali altre conoscete? Quali usate?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se non vuoi tutte le dipendenze di gnome ci sono anche le adesklets ma ha pochi plug-in visto che e' un progetto giovane

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se non vuoi tutte le dipendenze di gnome ci sono anche le adesklets ma ha pochi plug-in visto che e' un progetto giovane

 

si infatti.. c'è troppo gnome in gdesklets...eppure sono quelle che "si muovono meglio"...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> si infatti.. c'è troppo gnome in gdesklets...eppure sono quelle che "si muovono meglio"...

 

A me la starter bar di adesklet funziona benissimo

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A me la starter bar di adesklet funziona benissimo

 

ti riferisci a yab, allora di adesklets?

lo provo subbbbittto.. :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io uso modubar che ha anche l'ora

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io uso modubar che ha anche l'ora

 

è vero. Identica ma con l'ora.. userò questa!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> è vero. Identica ma con l'ora.. userò questa!

 

Eccola http://fedeliallalinea.tilug.ch/imagesup/adesklet.png

----------

## furlan

Io uso le gdesklets (sono sotto gnome e quindi mi vanno bene) solo che sono un pò buggate.

Infatti come da post ho dei problemi di icone con la starterbar.  :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Potresti provare adesklet. Io ho problemi per esempio con il mailer e le caselle pop3 che come vedi da un connection error

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   è vero. Identica ma con l'ora.. userò questa! 
> 
> Eccola http://fedeliallalinea.tilug.ch/imagesup/adesklet.png

 

molto bella.. 

però vorrei sistemare 2 cose:

1. che stia più in basso, almeno metà più in basso.

2. vibra troppo.. si possono bloccare le icone? che nn si allarghino?

ok.. stampo la guida.

PS: dove le hai trovate le altre icone, sempre viola...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 1. che stia più in basso, almeno metà più in basso.

 

Penso di si

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 2. vibra troppo.. si possono bloccare le icone? che nn si allarghino? 

 

Si basta dire che

```
 'icon_max_height':

 'icon_max_width': 

 'icon_min_height':

 'icon_min_width':
```

siano a 64 (io non ho provato)

inoltre

```
##    See `config.txt.minimal' in this directory for the configuration

##    of the completely static (all effects turned off) version of the

##    default bar with some explanations.
```

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> PS: dove le hai trovate le altre icone, sempre viola...

 

http://lila-theme.berlios.de/

----------

## cagnaluia

un ultima cosa a proposito del dock di adesklets...

è possibile fare in modo che funzioni come sul MAC? mi spiego: quando espando una finestra con "+", questa arrivi fino al dock e nn lo sorpassi... praticamente una finestra deve raggiungere una dimensione massima verticale, compresa tra la dock (nel mio caso, quella di fluxbox che sta sulla parte alta dello schermo, e la dock di adesklets, che sta sulla parte bassa dello schermo)..

ma penso sia una cosa legata più a X11 o a fluxbox che alle dock.... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> ma penso sia una cosa legata più a X11 o a fluxbox che alle dock....

 

Credo anche io. Forse a fluxbox poi dirgli quando massimizzare le finestre

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://lila-theme.berlios.de/

 

ah.. :Embarassed:   giusto, ora ricordo! :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

altro piccolo/grosso problema...

libstatgrab... che devo compilare per poter usare un plugin di adesklets... mi dà il seguente errore:

```
g a function

/usr/include/linux/ethtool.h:332: error: parse error before "__u8"

/usr/include/linux/ethtool.h:333: error: parse error before "__u8"

/usr/include/linux/ethtool.h:340: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/linux/ethtool.h:340: error: `__u32' declared as function returning a function

/usr/include/linux/ethtool.h:342: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/linux/ethtool.h:342: error: `__u32' declared as function returning a function

/usr/include/linux/ethtool.h:344: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/linux/ethtool.h:344: error: `__u32' declared as function returning a function

/usr/include/linux/ethtool.h:346: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/include/linux/ethtool.h:346: error: `__u32' declared as function returning a function

/usr/include/linux/ethtool.h:349: error: parse error before "__u64"

/usr/include/linux/ethtool.h:350: error: parse error before "__u32"

/usr/include/linux/ethtool.h:353: error: parse error before "__u64"

/usr/include/linux/ethtool.h:356: error: parse error before '}' token

network_stats.c: In function `sg_get_network_iface_stats':

network_stats.c:630: error: storage size of 'ethcmd' isn't known

make[3]: *** [network_stats.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -MT os_info.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/os_info.Tpo -c os_info.c  -DPIC

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

mv -f os_info.o .libs/os_info.o

 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -MT os_info.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/os_info.Tpo -c os_info.c >/dev/null 2>&1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libstatgrab-0.10.3/work/libstatgrab-0.10.3/src/libstatgrab'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libstatgrab-0.10.3/work/libstatgrab-0.10.3/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libstatgrab-0.10.3/work/libstatgrab-0.10.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/libstatgrab-0.10.3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 25, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

```

ufff... :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Curiosità:

@fedeliallalinea

Che WM stai utilizzando? Fluxbox? FWVM?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@cagnaluia: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=87522

@DranXXX: fluxbox

----------

## XstefanoX

Mi permetto di menzionare Engage

```
* x11-misc/engage 

     Available versions:  ~0.0.9.20050220 *9999 

     Installed:           0.0.9.20050220

     Homepage:            http://www.enlightenment.org/

     Description:         nice bar thingy

```

E' bella da vedere ed è simile alla barra di Mac OS X, anche se non è molto stabile e ha un po' di librerie di Enlightenment come dipendenze (questione di pochi MB, comunque).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *XstefanoX wrote:*   

> E' bella da vedere ed è simile alla barra di Mac OS X, anche se non è molto stabile e ha un po' di librerie di Enlightenment come dipendenze (questione di pochi MB, comunque).

 

Si non e' male ma per i miei gusti ha troppe dipendenze

----------

## 102376

risollevo questo post senza aprirne un altro, avrei bisogno di una barra stile mac os ma con icone in vettoriale!!!

mi spiego gdeskelts va bene ma quando ingrandisco le icone fa schifo!!!

conoscete qualche barra di nuova ???

----------

## Apetrini

 *zocram wrote:*   

> risollevo questo post senza aprirne un altro, avrei bisogno di una barra stile mac os ma con icone in vettoriale!!!
> 
> mi spiego gdeskelts va bene ma quando ingrandisco le icone fa schifo!!!
> 
> conoscete qualche barra di nuova ???

 

e magari vorresti pure che le icone vengano trattate col motore cairo in modo da essere nitidissime?

Bhe... anche io lo vorrei !!

Ma poi non capisco, se sta benedetta barra stile MacOsX è tantio richiesta perche quelli di kde(o anche di gnome) non ne fanno una nativa e integrata, cosi se uno la vuole la seleziona nel centro di controllo altrimenti usa la roba di default.

----------

## federico

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ma poi non capisco, se sta benedetta barra stile MacOsX è tantio richiesta perche quelli di kde(o anche di gnome) non ne fanno una nativa e integrata, cosi se uno la vuole la seleziona nel centro di controllo altrimenti usa la roba di default.

 

Molto probabilmente non e' considerata una priorita', mi pare di capire che gnome si stia muovendo -giustamente secondo me- verso la semplificazione dell'interfaccia utente/hardware e migliorie sull'utilizzo del sistema.

Tornando invece alla questione, personalmente ho provato per un po' gdesklets sotto xfce4 ma mi pare un po' troppo dispendioso di processore per nulla alla fine, ho un centrino 1.4 e gkrellm con gdesklets mi segnava un utilizzo del 17% stabile... Neanche stesse compilando sempre qualcosa in background   :Smile:  Io, il mio processore a gdesklets non glielo do  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## morellik

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> altro piccolo/grosso problema...
> 
> libstatgrab... che devo compilare per poter usare un plugin di adesklets... mi dà il seguente errore:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

prova a dare un'occhiata qui https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=87522

morellik

----------

## SilverXXX

La migliore in assoluto è kxdocker. Funzionalità e buona leggereza, solo che è integrata in kde, e fuori non funziona.Meriterebbe di essere integrata nel progetto, ma vai a capire....

----------

## Onip

Mi intrometto nel topic...

Io sto cercando una barra eye-candy (stile Mac OsX, con lo zooming delle icone possibilmente) con le seguenti caratteristiche

- "Raccolga" le applicazione ridotte a icona

- funzioni da traybar

- Abbia un auto-hide "intelligente". Mi spiego: io ho ancora un minuscolo 14" ergo non posso sprecare spazio sullo schermo per una barra. Quindi mi serve che la barra se ne stia buona buona nascosta e che quando io vado con il mouse appaia, ma senza ridimensionare le applicazioni aperte a tutto schermo, quasi fosse su un "layer" superiore.

Oggi ho installato (da cvs, per l'ennesima volta...) engage, che svolge ottimamente le prime due funzioni, ma quando la "richiamo" si piglia una bella fetta dello schermo e poi mi lascia le applicazioni ridimensionate.

Infine io uso Gnome, quindi se conoscete qualcosa K-indipendente è meglio, ma non mi formalizzo (ho già k3b installato)

Suggerimenti?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

secondo me la barra normale di gnome, se ben configurata, fa tutte le cose che chiedi, ho appena fatto una prova, ho selezionato la barra in basso, su cui ho l'elenco finestre e il selettore aree di lavoro,  e qualche icona,  ho richiamato le proprietà del pannello, dalla linguetta generale ho scelto "basso", altezza "50",  tolto la spunta da espandere, ho aggiunto nascondere automaticamente e le frecce di riduzione, poi dallo sfondo, puoi farlo trasparente.

unico problema è con non c'è l'animazione sui pulsanti (su kde si poteva fare se non sbaglio)

----------

## Onip

effettivamente si avvicina molto a quello che dico, grazie (com'è che hai fatto a renderla trasparente?).

però l'auto-hide è del tipo "on - off" , o c'è o non c'è. Sarebbe meglio se fosse una cosa + graduale, e poi l'icoon zooming è troppo figo.

EDIT: sono riuscito a renderlo trasparente, solo che non vedevo l'effetto perchè le "icone dei programmi" ridotti a icona (scusate la cacofonia) hanno lo sfondo, ed è un'effetto molto brutto da vedere. Bisofnerebbe fare in modo che il pannello visualizzi l'icona del programma (e magari solo quella senza anche il nome a fianco) su sfondo trasparente

Quindi per adesso mi tengo il mio pannello di gnome, ma resto in ascolto  :Wink:  !

----------

